# Reichen in Zeiten von 580gtx 20A pro 12V Schiene am Netzteil noch?



## S_Fischer (4. April 2011)

Hallo,

mein be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 750w hat leider den Geist aufgegeben. Es leifert meines Erachtens auf der 12V Schiene nicht mehr genug Strom (Spannung). Wie ich drauf komme- seit ein paar Wochen fährt mein Rechner nur selten hoch meistens wenn ich ihn An Drücke gehen nur die Lüfter an (drehen auf voller Leistung und hören damit auch nicht mehr auf - normal Anlaufstrom und dann regeln sich die Lüfter) und der Bildschirm bleibt Schwarz. Ich hatte ein No Name Netzteil dran und jeder von den 5 Startversuchen hat geklappt.

Nun zu meiner Frage be Quiet teilt bei der P7 Serie die 12V Schienen auf und gibt ihnen jeweils 20A. Jetzt frage ich mich 20A wären 240w die sind bei hochgezüchteten Grafikkarten doch schnell überschritten? oder ist das Netzteil so aufgeteilt das jeder 6/8pin Stecker bis zu 20A liefert? Das könnte dann aber bei sechs 12V Leitungen nicht ganz hinhauen (triplle SLI 6 Stromleitungen) da das Mainbord ja auch noch 12V Strom braucht.

Die neuen be Quiet Modelle leifern bis zu 32A jedoch auf manchen auch nur 20A. Jetzt zu meiner Frage ich würde dieses Netzteil neu (eigenschweißt + rechnung) recht günstig bekommen:
http://www.be-quiet.net/admin/Image...4d25cc7e42b4d9&download=true&omitPreview=true

Von den Watt her mache ich mir da keine Sorgen jedoch kann ich getrost trotz der max. 20A zugreifen? Und wie finde ich heraus wie diese Auf´geteilt sind ?

Also kaufen oder mehr Geld für P8/P9 ausgeben?

Danke!


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

1200 Watt? Was hast du vor? Drei 580er vor den PC zu spannen?
Okay, das NT hat 6 12V-Rails a 20 A. Du kannst für eine Karte doch zwei Schienen nutzen. Dann steckst du je ein PCIe-Stromkabel pro Schiene auf eine 580er. Das macht 40 A für eine Karte. Damit sollte sie wohl auskommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Du willst für eine GTX 580 ein 1200 Watt Netzteil kaufen? 

Beim P7 hast du mehrere Schienen, die je 20 Ampere liefern.
Eine Schiene versorgt ein PCIe Stromkabel, was ja nur maximal 150 Watt sind (8pin), Strom fürs Mainboard kommt ebenfalls daher. Insgesamt hast du also genug für eine GTX 580.
Selbst ein 480 Watt Nt, wie das Straight CM480 reicht für die GTX 580.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. April 2011)

Dimensioniert doch bei einer GTX580 nicht so knapp, es stimmt das CM480 würd locker reichen aber ich persönlich würde eine 550-600 Watt NT empfehlen so das, das NT nicht so stark ausgelastet ist. Das ist für die Effizienz und für die Lebenserwartung einfach besser.


----------



## S_Fischer (4. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst für eine GTX 580 ein 1200 Watt Netzteil kaufen?
> 
> Beim P7 hast du mehrere Schienen, die je 20 Ampere liefern.
> Eine Schiene versorgt ein PCIe Stromkabel, was ja nur maximal 150 Watt sind (8pin), Strom fürs Mainboard kommt ebenfalls daher. Insgesamt hast du also genug für eine GTX 580.
> Selbst ein 480 Watt Nt, wie das Straight CM480 reicht für die GTX 580.


 
ich habe doch geschrieben das ich es günstig bekomme ansonsten würde ich ein 850w NT nehmen. Und schaden tut das weder dem Netzteil noch mir. Ich habe zurzeit einen effektiven Verbrauch von 620 Watt, bei tripple SLI und wakü kann der noch steigen.
ein 8pin pci Stecker liefert also 150w und du sagt es hat eine Schiene? Das Netzteil hat 6 12V Schienen und 6pci Anschlüsse . das würde ja bedeuten das das Mainbord nix bekommen würde. Kann nicht sein also teilen sich bei drei Grafikkarten manche Anschlüsse die 12V Schienen!

gehen wir mal von drei GTX 580 aus - reicht dann da der Strom? Ist das Netzteil so Intelligent und teilt das anständig auf? Oder kann es sein das beim OC das Netzteil versagt? Klar es ist ne erstmal theoretische Frage ob die Begrenzung von 20A mir auf Dauer nicht zum Flschenhals wir oder vieleicht jetzt schon?! Aber ich finde die Farge sehr wichtig auch wenn ich mir ein 750w Nt kaufen würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> ein 8pin pci Stecker liefert also 150w und du sagt es hat eine Schiene? Das Netzteil hat 6 12V Schienen und 6pci Anschlüsse . das würde ja bedeuten das das Mainbord nix bekommen würde. Kann nicht sein also teilen sich bei drei Grafikkarten manche Anschlüsse die 12V Schienen!


 
die 150 Watt sind aber nur 12,5 Ampere, da ist also noch deutlich Luft nach oben.


----------



## S_Fischer (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die 150 Watt sind aber nur 12,5 Ampere, da ist also noch deutlich Luft nach oben.



kannst du das genauer erläutern meiner Meinung nach ist da eben nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. April 2011)

wenn du 20A auf einer 12V schiene hast heißt es, dass diese etwa 240W liefert, weil "W = V x A". Wenn du nun 150W auf einer schiene ziehst hast du immernoch 90W "frei" und das sollte bei 6 schienen doch eigentlich ausreichen oder?

vllt hat das netzteil einfach allgemein irgendwie einen weg sozusagen? solls ja geben 
wenn dir n anderes hilft baus doch einfach ein xD


----------



## Mr.M. (5. April 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dimensioniert doch bei einer GTX580 nicht so knapp, es stimmt das CM480 würd locker reichen aber ich persönlich würde eine 550-600 Watt NT empfehlen so das, das NT nicht so stark ausgelastet ist. Das ist für die Effizienz und für die Lebenserwartung einfach besser.


 
Wieoft bewegt sich das Netzteil denn wirklich an der Kotzgrenze? Doch nur bei Benches für CPU + GPU zusammen.
Es ist genauso ineffizient wenn es zu wenig ausgelastet wird. Und das sollte meiner Meinung nach sehr viel öfter passieren als eine 90-100%ige Auslastung.
ICh lass mich aber auch gerne belehren, mich interessiert das Thema gerade. 
Ich bin der Meinung zu viele User überdimensionieren ihre Stromversorgung.
Realistische Verbrauchswerte mit Angaben über die Testbedingungen wären sehr interessant.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2011)

750W Netzteil ja könnte Knapp werden für N2 CPU & GPU Overclocking 


eine GTX 580 zieht etwa 320W bei Furmark, da das aber die wenigsten spielen, zieht die Karte in der Regel weniger.

Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - fermi - Seite 2

ein 550W Netzteil reicht vollkommen aus, selbst für normales OC.

ob es Single Rail mit 70A @12V Leitung oder gutes Multi Rail ist vollkommen Wayne. 

Falls dein 7 denn geist aufgegeben hat, einfach an BQ! wenden, wenn du noch Garanite hast


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> ... weil "W = V x A".



Definitiv nicht. Watt ist nicht VA.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2011)

UI ist  Leistung P = U*I  ( P ist W/t) also die pro Zeiteinheit gelieferte Energie  (W = Q*U)

Wirk und Blindleistung lassen wir mal außen vor  


müsste richtig sein, aber ist schon länger her wo ich damit spielen musste


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Wirk und Blindleistung lassen wir mal außen vor



Jetzt machst du es dir aber einfach. 
Okay... keine Diskussion nötig, aber W=VA kann man einfach nicht so stehen lassen, auch wenn's im Idealfall auf's Gleiche hinausläuft.
Interessierte können _watt ist nicht va_ in Google eintippern, da steht genug zum Thema.
Weitermachen.


----------



## poiu (5. April 2011)

du weißt doch 



			
				 Albert Schweitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Man soll die Dinge so einfach wie möglich machen, aber nicht noch einfacher



aber scherz bei seite wenn du hier mit cos Phi ankommst kucken die doch so


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

oder so

Darum bin ich ja auch jetzt ruhig.


----------



## seth0487 (5. April 2011)

Und wenn man dann noch mit komplexen Zahlen oder einem Zeigerdiagramm ankommt, dann sieht es so aus-->


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. April 2011)

@ OctoCore

definitiv?
mein tafelwerk sagt
leistung in watt
1 W = 1V * A
1 W = 1J*s^-1
1 W = N * m * s^-1 = kg * m² * s^-3

also ich mach mein abi in physik, da war watt bisher immer VA^^

P.S. - wenns das nicht ist dann sag mir wies richtig ist damit ich lachen kann^^ und es endlich besser weiß^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du es dir aber einfach.


 
Wir wollen es doch einfach haben, daher P=U x I und da der Rechner mit Gleichstrom läuft, kann man die Formel auch so benutzen.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> P.S. - wenns das nicht ist dann sag mir wies richtig ist damit ich lachen kann^^ und es endlich besser weiß^^


 
Folge einfach meinem Google-Vorschlag.

Nachtrag:


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und da der Rechner mit Gleichstrom läuft, kann man die Formel auch so benutzen.



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass man das nicht kann, gell?
Aber mein Einwurf ist IMHO trotzdem angebracht. Die Erklärung für 'W ist nicht VA' spielt in Bezug auf Schaltnetzteile schließlich eine große Rolle.
Vielleicht sollte mal jemand ein FAQ schreiben.



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> faulpelz



Nicht wirklich. Nur keine Lust, eine Diskussion loszutreten. Hinterher steht man plötzlich als böser Troll da.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Folge einfach meinem Google-Vorschlag.


 
faulpelz


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass man das nicht kann, gell?


 
Doch, das hast du. 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht. Watt ist nicht VA.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2011)

Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen nichts zu tun. Die Leute verwechseln auch ständig Masse und Gewicht. Trotzdem kann man damit leben (und arbeiten). Nur nicht immer und überall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Die Leute verbrauchen auch ständig was, darauf geht aber auch niemand ein. 

Außerdem kenne ich keinen, der Masse und Gewicht verwechselt. Schlimmer sind die Leute, die Wetter mit Klima verwechseln.


----------



## Beachboy (10. April 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> 750W Netzteil ja könnte Knapp werden für N2 CPU & GPU Overclocking
> 
> 
> eine GTX 580 zieht etwa 320W bei Furmark, da das aber die wenigsten spielen, zieht die Karte in der Regel weniger.
> ...



Ich habe gerade Probleme eine Asus ENGTX580 mit meinem CoolerMaster Silent Pro M600 zu betreiben. Der Rechner geht aber garnicht erst an. Wenn ich alles so lasse wie es ist und anstatt der 4890 die 580 reinstecke geht garnichts. Dann muss ich den Netzteilstecker ziehen und das Netzteil ausmachen. Wenn ich dann so 5-10 Minuten gewartet habe geht er wieder, also ohne Grake. Steck ich dann meine 4890 wieder rein ist alles top fitt.

Wenn ich dann mein Laufwerk, ein par Lüfter, USB Hub, ... eben die Sachen die nicht unbedingt von nöten sind vom Strom nehme, geht der Rechner mit der 580 bis zum BIOS Piep ganz normal an und ab da passiert nichts und es leuchten nur 2 meiner CPU Phase LED's auf dem Board. 

Ich schliese daraus dann mal das das Netzteil nicht reicht aber es hat ja 600W und du sagst es ginge mit 550W schon eine GTX580 zu betreiben.


Könnt ihr mir genauer sagen warum das Netzteil die 580 nicht mitmacht?

Und was für ein Netzteil bis ca 80€ könntet ihr mir empfehlen mit dem ich die 580 auf jedenfall betreiben kann?


----------

